# cmp2.0 group by



## javaprog (19. Okt 2005)

Hallo Java Community,

Benutze als Applikation Server den JBOSS.
1.Wie kann ich in cmp2.0 ein group by Statement benutzen?
2. Falls es noch keine Lösung gibt, kann ich EJB´s mit Hibernate verknüpfen und wie 
wäre es dann am sinnvollsten zu realisieren.


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Olaf


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Okt 2005)

setz die Query direkt als SQL-Statement ab, für sowas ist EJB nicht besonders gut geeignet

zu 2: geht wohl nicht (möglicherweise mit dem ganzen EJB3 Zeugs), dazu müsstest du ja alles nochmal machen - Werttypen, Mapping, usw. usf...


----------



## javaprog (19. Okt 2005)

Is ja blöd. Da muss ich wohl auch bmp beans nehmen.

Jedenfalls Danke für deine Hilfe.

Olaf


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Okt 2005)

nö, warum?

die Entities hast du ja schon, dann besorgst du dir auf dem "schmutzigen Weg" via einer direkten SQLAbfrage z.B. die PKs und kannst ganz normal mit CMP Entity Beans weiterarbeiten


----------



## javaprog (19. Okt 2005)

ist aber nicht so ne tolle lösung. 
mal sehen diese schmutzige stelle hebe ich mir erstmal auf.


----------

